# [Verschenke] Komplette PC-Games Heft Sammlung ab 8/98-12/13



## Mannyac (18. April 2014)

Ziehe demnächst um und möchte meine Sammlung loswerden.

Alle Hefte von 8/89-12/13, (9/98 fehlt). Hat da jemand Interesse daran? Sonst wandern sie ins Altpapier. Die meisten CDs und DVDs dazu wären auch noch vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müssten abgeholt werden, bin aus der Schweiz.

Grüsse - Manny


----------



## Crysisheld (18. April 2014)

hi, woher aus der schweiz bist du denn? Ich habe Interesse an den Heften. würdest du auch bestimmte Ausgaben verschicken? Ich suche nämlich ein paar Hefte die mir fehlen. 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Mannyac (19. April 2014)

Hi,

Westschweiz, Kt. Freiburg um genauer zu sein.
Einzelne Ausgaben zu verschicken wäre möglich, da müsste ich dann einfach etwas für den Versand, Verpackungsmaterial und Aufwand verrechnen.
Daher, am liebsten würde ich die ganze Sammlung auf einmal loswerden.


----------



## DonRossignole (22. Mai 2014)

Ins Altpapier? Uiiihh, welch ein Frevel!

Auch wenn sich die Hefte zu schönen Paketen schnüren liessen...
Lass das bloß nicht den Rossi mitkriegen. Der kommt vorbei, hängt Dich, wie anno dazumal den Praktikannten in seinem Video, an seinen Fossilkraftstoffverbrenner und zieht mit Dir nen roten durchgezogenen Mittelstreifen über den Gotthard-Pass.

By the way, vielleicht vermittelt er Dir noch eine(n) Interessenti(e)n für Deine stattliche Sammlung. Wohne zwar auch direkt an der Schweizer Grenze, bin aber selbst stolzer Besitzer einer stattlichen PCG-Sammlung und sehe ähnliche Probleme auf mich zukommen. Aber die Zeitschriften wegtun zu müssen... undenkbar. Viel Glück, hoffentlich findet sich noch ein(e) Abnehmer(in).


----------

